# WW3 predicted between may 13th and october 16th.



## unknownprepper (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey. With trumps elections, and the fact that he sent one of the biggest bomb ever made that is non nuclear to afghanistan, and russia and north korea not agreeing with that decision, and the fact that Putin stated that USA had the "mother of all bombs , but we have the father of all bombs" .. does anyone beleive that WW3 prediction could be accurate ? Thoughts ?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

unknownprepper said:


> Hey. With trumps elections, and the fact that he sent one of the biggest bomb ever made that is non nuclear to afghanistan, and russia and north korea not agreeing with that decision, and the fact that Putin stated that USA had the "mother of all bombs , but we have the father of all bombs" .. does anyone beleive that WW3 prediction could be accurate ? Thoughts ?


Flip a coin.....probably about as accurate as any speculation by the "experts."
"Posturing" is one thing, actually pulling the trigger is something else. One thing's for sure, WWIII would put everyone back in the 18th/19th Century for longer than I care to think about. (Certainly longer than I'll be around!)

On the other hand, this whole thing has been "building" for decades, and who knows if the cork is gonna pop out of the bottle.....like I said, flip a coin!:dunno:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Unknown Prepper...*



unknownprepper said:


> Hey. With trumps elections, and the fact that he sent one of the biggest bomb ever made that is non nuclear to afghanistan, and russia and north korea not agreeing with that decision, and the fact that Putin stated that USA had the "mother of all bombs , but we have the father of all bombs" .. does anyone beleive that WW3 prediction could be accurate ? Thoughts ?


A. Ya coulda put this in an already existing thread...
B. Where's your "intro?" Can't seem to find it, but then I'm not even sure I did an "intro" myself!
C. Ummmm, you wouldn't just happen to be a long existing member of the Forum, wouldya?

Valid question regarding WWIII....whoever you may be. :wave:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't get where the dates come from.

We could easily have World War 3 with Russia. It looks like Trump fell for a false flag attack by ISIS against Syrian civilians that got blamed on Assad. Pretty convenient for ISIS that after getting pounded by the Russians that Assad would do something that he knew would cause US intervention. The next attack on Syria could very well lead to an declaration of war by Russia, Iran, and Syria.

North Korea is definitely a problem. Their crazy leader keeps threatening America and Japan with nuclear weapons. The US military should completely destroy their nuclear capability, Kim Jong Un and their military leadership. If that means using nuclear weapons then go for it. If you threaten to use them against us then expect them to be used against you. I have to wonder if Un is being encouraged by the Russians and Chinese so the US commits a lot of military assets to that theater so they can't be used in the Mediterranean and the Middle East.

It looks like the deep state wants war with Russia and so does much of the US government. People like John McCain and Lindsey Graham for instance.

I expect the Republicans and the Democrats to stonewall any attempt to increase the debt ceiling. They both want to sabotage everything Trump wants to do. I think the leadership of both parties wants the federal government to completely run out of money. That way the payments stop and there's mass rioting throughout the country. They can blame Trump for the coming economic collapse.

There's a credit card bubble, student loan bubble, car loan bubble, stock market bubble, a real estate bubble, pension bubble, and a government bond bubble. Once the first one pops the rest will follow at a faster and faster pace.

You have to watch what's going on in France too. Le Pen has the same kind of enthusiastic political support as Trump got while her opponent is about as appealing as Hillary Clinton. If she wins and she pulls France out of the euro then the euro currency will completely collapse. That will cause a wave of bank defaults throughout the world because so many of the big banks have a lot of European government debt denominated in euros. Those bank defaults will lead to bail ins where the banks steal the money of depositors. That will also lead to civil unrest and violence.

So are we going to have World War 3 and a complete economic collapse later this year? I don't know. I could definitely see it happening.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

unknownprepper said:


> Hey. With trumps elections, and the fact that he sent one of the biggest bomb ever made that is non nuclear to afghanistan, and russia and north korea not agreeing with that decision, and the fact that Putin stated that USA had the "mother of all bombs , but we have the father of all bombs" .. does anyone beleive that WW3 prediction could be accurate ? Thoughts ?


Who the hell are you?

Why should we trust info from a scab who we don't even know because he didn't even post an intro?

Hello?! Where are your sources!?

Troll much?!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

BillS said:


> I don't get where the dates come from.
> We could easily have World War 3 with Russia. It looks like Trump fell for a false flag attack by ISIS against Syrian civilians that got blamed on Assad. Pretty convenient for ISIS that after getting pounded by the Russians that Assad would do something that he knew would cause US intervention. The next attack on Syria could very well lead to an declaration of war by Russia, Iran, and Syria. North Korea is definitely a problem. Their crazy leader keeps threatening America and Japan with nuclear weapons. The US military should completely destroy their nuclear capability, Kim Jong Un and their military leadership. If that means using nuclear weapons then go for it. If you threaten to use them against us then expect them to be used against you. I have to wonder if Un is being encouraged by the Russians and Chinese so the US commits a lot of military assets to that theater so they can't be used in the Mediterranean and the Middle East. It looks like the deep state wants war with Russia and so does much of the US government. People like John McCain and Lindsey Graham for instance. I expect the Republicans and the Democrats to stonewall any attempt to increase the debt ceiling. They both want to sabotage everything Trump wants to do. I think the leadership of both parties wants the federal government to completely run out of money. That way the payments stop and there's mass rioting throughout the country. They can blame Trump for the coming economic collapse. There's a credit card bubble, student loan bubble, car loan bubble, stock market bubble, a real estate bubble, pension bubble, and a government bond bubble. Once the first one pops the rest will follow at a faster and faster pace. You have to watch what's going on in France too. Le Pen has the same kind of enthusiastic political support as Trump got while her opponent is about as appealing as Hillary Clinton. If she wins and she pulls France out of the euro then the euro currency will completely collapse. That will cause a wave of bank defaults throughout the world because so many of the big banks have a lot of European government debt denominated in euros. Those bank defaults will lead to bail ins where the banks steal the money of depositors. That will also lead to civil unrest and violence. So are we going to have World War 3 and a complete economic collapse later this year? I don't know. I could definitely see it happening.


Well, that pretty much covers most of it...and the fact is a total "economic collapse" would be just as bad as "WWIII." You're right, there's a lot of "bubbles" out there, and it would only take one to pop, and then it gets ugly. The world is in a VERY precarious place right now.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Who the hell are you?
> 
> Why should we trust info from a scab who we don't even know because he didn't even post an intro?
> 
> ...


 Cool down before you run off a potentially good member. I didn't give intro either. Grimm you having a bad day ?:dunno::wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> Cool down before you run off a potentially good member. I didn't give intro either. Grimm you having a bad day ?:dunno::wave:


"Unknownprepper" mighty suspicious....and most Preppers are paranoid as all get out...."unknown" entities are likely to get short shrift around here. If I was a "gamblin' man" I'd say "unknown" is a current member in disguise.....could be wrong.....have been before....:scratch


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

As a military Ordnance expert.. that had a long career working with bombs .. this silliness is getting out of hand
The MOAB is just bomb.. it is really nothing special .. outside of the fact that all bombs, and there are literally 100's of different kinds , are designed to do certain things well and suck at doing other things ..

MOAB isn't even the biggest conventional bomb we have used. it just the largest we happen to currently have Before that we had a slightly smaller bomb The Daisy Cutter at 15,000 pounds also air burst also high over pressure .. it was designed to blow a giant open space in the Vietnam jungle without leaving a big crater and also setting off all the mines in that area so helicopters could land in a clearing free of mines in the middle of the jungle

First thing you have to understand is what is called the inverse cube root rule

The light from a light bulb drops off the farther you get from the light bulb because it spreads out in an ever larger sphere. So does the blast wave of a bomb .. if you need a lot of explosive force at a single point you need a big bomb... if you need to destroy a large area you need a lot of smaller bombs that spread out the blast force over a larger area. And it isn't a pound for pound trade off 8 500 pound bombs cover a larger area than 2 2000 pound bombs and 5 2000 pound bombs cover a larger area than a 21,000 pound MOAB However there are things a 500 pound bomb can't destroy that a 2000 pound bomb can and things a 2000 bomb can't destroy that a 21,000 pound bomb can like anti tank mines or IED's ( the IED's because explosives can set off other explosives by sympathetic detonation .. but the explosive force to do that has to be pretty big of a shock wave.. smaller bombs won't do it, medium size bombs won't do it reliably , so you need a bigger bomb .. that is all there is to it ... we use the smallest bomb we can that will do the job to prevent civilian casualties to limit the area of blast damage we spend literally billions to make smart bombs that are very accurate that hit very close or directly on the target so we can destroy what needs to destroyed while not endangering any more people than necessary by using the smallest bomb possible that can do the job.

In this case, out in the middle of nowhere , with no civilians around and lots of mines and IEDs, some as booby traps way down in tunnels, .. we could have flown 3 B-52's and dropped 200,000 pounds of bombs and not been as sure of the results as dropping a single 21,000 bomb..

So bombs come in different sizes some are designed to penetrate deep in the ground some are designed to go off slightly above the ground some are designed to go off hundreds of feet above the ground and shred human being with shrapnel and do almost no blast damage to the ground .. while others like MOAB are almost all blast/ shock wave and almost no shrapnel.

The biggest conventional bomb was the Grand Slam back in WW2 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Slam_(bomb) 22,000 pounds and before that there was a Tall Boy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallboy_(bomb) at 12,000 bomb were designed to penetrate deep into the earth or thru concrete to take out heavily protected submarine pens or to shake the foundations like the piers of large bridges by penetrating the ground and literally moving or upsetting the foundations of bridges ..regular sized bombs couldn't do that ... but likewise is you wanted to wipe out a rail yard Grand Slam or Tall boy or MOAB would only make one large hole and rail traffic could continue on the tracks not damage by the one relatively small hole compared to the area covered by 10 or 11 2000 pound bombs that make 10 or 11 smaller holes that cover a larger overall area ..

Unlike Grand Slam or Tall Boy, MOAB doesn't penetrate ( the AB in MOAB stands for Air Blast, actually MOAB stands for Massive Overpressure Air Blast) it delivers a high over pressure ( aka blast wave) to the surface of the earth .. you might say anything right on the surface of the earth or just below it or even deep below the surface of the earth feels like a tank just ran over it .. which is the whole freaking point .. yes it will collapse tunnels a tank running over a tunnel might also collapse tunnels .. but more importantly it will also set off anti tank mines and IED's and those tunnels were booby trapped and if you want to set off all the mines and IED's and collapse tunnels in a small confined space as opposed to flying single B-52 that can drop 70,000 pounds ( remember MOAB is just 21,000 pounds) 35 2000 pound bomb that blow the hell out of a much larger area but my not provide enough blast force against the ground to set off all the mines and all the IEDS .

You can put 20 pounds of high explosive up against the side of a tank and ruin the paint job or you can put a 1 pound shaped charge up against the side of a tank and kill everybody inside and set off all the ammo inside

Or you can put the same 20 pounds on the road and set it off and blow the heck out of a Humvee while the same 1 pound shape charge would be lucky to flatten a tire on a Humvee ... How the explosive is designed to create the shock wave is more important than how much explosive is there .. but sometimes , rarely but sometimes quantity has a quality all it's own and you need a really big blast that only a really large bomb can make.

It all depends on what you are trying to destroy... Other than That, the MOAB is nothing special .. we used bigger conventional bombs in WW2 to do specialized jobs. And again in all of WW2 we only used 43 Grand Slams because the special circumstances where it was the best solution were rare.


----------



## unknownprepper (Apr 14, 2017)

Well.. im sorry i didnt "put an intro" as i am new to this app. This said. Being rude and judgmental because of an intro, well that tells me alot about this app a forum which i think i already had enough of. Thank you for your time and sorry for not putting an intro buddy.


----------



## unknownprepper (Apr 14, 2017)

A. Im sorry for offended you by jot putting this into an already existing thread. I am new to the app. 
B. My intro., everyone talks about an intro like i have made a crime. But no one shows me how. Im sorry im new to this app. What is the intro i need to fill out ? Could you introduce me to how to do it ?????
C: no i am not. I just got this app yesturday. I am an active memeber of multiple survival forums, and a prepper, and a good person with i think so things to learn from and i also want to learn. 

But thank you for that comment about my valid question. Who ever you may be


----------



## unknownprepper (Apr 14, 2017)

Lollll you are totally wrong. But. I am not paranoid... i am preparing.. which is the goal of this forum right ? Why am i causing such a disturbance here ? Its like i have awaken little boys driving a ice scream truck... i have no idea what i have done wrong and why people are doubting me. And insulting me.


----------



## unknownprepper (Apr 14, 2017)

And grim. Here is where i read this. Im sorry for offending you .. lollllll

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.unila...-exact-day-world-war-3-is-going-to-begin/amp/


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

unknownprepper said:


> Well.. im sorry i didnt "put an intro" as i am new to this app. This said. Being rude and judgmental because of an intro, well that tells me alot about this app a forum which i think i already had enough of. Thank you for your time and sorry for not putting an intro buddy.


 What about those who defended you? Now whos being judgemental. If your that soft you won't make it on any forum. stick around and prove your innocence,:wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

unknownprepper said:


> Well.. im sorry i didnt "put an intro" as i am new to this app. This said. Being rude and judgmental because of an intro, well that tells me alot about this app a forum which i think i already had enough of. Thank you for your time and sorry for not putting an intro buddy.


Don't give a hoot about the intro, not sure I put one up myself....though that isn't "normal," but hell, I'm not normal anyway.....
My irk was putting up the thread as a separate thread, when there are at least three threads that I know of where it would have been appropriate.
"Unknown," doesn't even bother me all that much...I can get over that....paranoia runs rampant around here anyway, but to come up with a "handle" like "unknownprepper" does raise a few eyebrows, as you noticed.

If you're legit, hey welcome aboard. If not, sayonara, have a nice day!:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Don't give a hoot about the intro, not sure I put on up myself....though that isn't "normal," but hell, I'm not normal anyway.....
> My irk was putting up the thread as a separate thread, when there are at least three threads that I know of where it would have been appropriate.
> "Unknown," doesn't even bother me all that much...I can get over that....paranoia runs rampant around here anyway, but to come up with a "handle" like "unknownprepper" does raise a few eyebrows, as you noticed.
> 
> If you're legit, hey welcome aboard. If not, sayonara, have a nice day!:wave:


 : paranola runs rampant around here anyway" vract:


----------



## unknownprepper (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol. I have been on forums for a long time. Its not being soft. I appreciate the one defending me 100%. I dont need to prove my innocence . I am just a regular member who wants to learn and give some of my knowledge . This thread was just a simple question . Not a questions regarding who i am and what i do and why didnt i put an intro. Whatever that is lol. But thank you i appreciate your comment. I will stay


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

unknownprepper said:


> Lol. I have been on forums for a long time. Its not being soft. I appreciate the one defending me 100%. I dont need to prove my innocence . I am just a regular member who wants to learn and give some of my knowledge . This thread was just a simple question . Not a questions regarding who i am and what i do and why didnt i put an intro. Whatever that is lol. But thank you i appreciate your comment. I will stay


To beat a dead horse, "I have been on forums a long time." "why didn't i put an intro...whatever that is..lol." Ummmm, see now you're raising the paranoia level again....
You've been on a lot of Forums but don't know what an "intro is?" :hmmm:

(Jeeez, I gotta go back and see if I put one up.....Hell, I mighta raised eyebrows myself!) :dunno::beercheer:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

unknownprepper said:


> Lol. I have been on forums for a long time. Its not being soft. I appreciate the one defending me 100%. I dont need to prove my innocence . I am just a regular member who wants to learn and give some of my knowledge . This thread was just a simple question . Not a questions regarding who i am and what i do and why didnt i put an intro. Whatever that is lol. But thank you i appreciate your comment. I will stay


An intro is an introductory post stating a little bit about yourself and why you wanted to join, what you hope to learn or share with this forum. With that being said, I do find some inconsistencies in a few of your statements. i am not trying or accusing you of anything nefarious, just pointing out why a few may have gotten their hackles raised.

1) you state you have been on many forums but I would imagine many if not most forums request an introduction post.

2) Most Preppers do not announce they are on survival forums. While they may be members of survival forums that is not good OPSEC.

3) If you do not understand OPSEC, then I venture you are not as informed as you think.

4) When a newbie (noobie) or long time member screws up or steps on a toe, they don't whine, so suck it up buttercup. We all make mistakes and or step on toes, what we don't do is threaten to take our ball and go home. If this concept is insulting, then you probably have found the wrong forum.

Everybody here pulls on their big boy or girl pants and gets it done. You have a question, every type of knowledge base is represented on this site: medical, floral, armament, geology, animal husbandry, carpentry, masonry, and those are just a few of the experts that reside on this channel. Stay and learn or leave, it will only effect you. This forum is built to last. My last suggestion is go into the archives and learn as much as possible, the answers to questions that you don' even know to ask are there.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey unknownpreppwr welcome to the forum. I also use the Android app. It takes some getting used to.
I'm not as paranoid as some here LOL. I also came here to learn and I am. I do hope you stay. 

There are good people here they just get nevouse once in a while because the last few months this site was getting lots of people who were trying to sell stuff that you can get at big box stores.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey, Unknown....do I know you from Mainstream Preppers Forum?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*TmtTactical....*

"geology" ?? Where the heck is that? I wouldn't mind taking a look at that. The NW "wall" in my retreat area is a God knows how high cliff, looks to be sandstone, but I'm not sure. Might learn something....:dunno::scratch


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> "geology" ?? Where the heck is that? I wouldn't mind taking a look at that. The NW "wall" in my retreat area is a God knows how high cliff, looks to be sandstone, but I'm not sure. Might learn something....:dunno::scratch


Smarty pants!!! Always one in the crowd.  I just invented it to keep you on your toes. nanner / nanner / nanner. artydance:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok , I'm not going to blame anybody in this thread for it being a thread I don't like.
So what , lots of things I don't like.

But, We need to give new people a little bit more benefit of the doubt , just to see if they are or are not legit.

I promise between myself and the other Moderators, and the Administration, they will be dealt with, IF they are trolling.

That being said, let me also say this....

If the VERY FIRST thread posted by this person had been , " How long can diesel fuel be stored ?" or "How many quarts of green beans off 1 row ?" . Instead of " WWIII is coming this summer". 
I'm betting things would have went a little better.

unknownprepper, hang around and learn the culture here, you will probably like it and be glad you did.


Jim


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Smarty pants!!! Always one in the crowd.  I just invented it to keep you on your toes. nanner / nanner / nanner. artydance:


G%[email protected] fruit loop....:rofl: And I'm gonna quit clicking on yer links, too....goshdang, two toed, ridgerunnin', knockkneed, cockeyed, oh, hell, BO, go get another one, and THIS time close the damn fridge door! :cheers:

https://www.wired.com/2015/12/psychology-of-clickbait/ :wave:


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Who the hell are you?
> 
> Why should we trust info from a scab who we don't even know because he didn't even post an intro?
> 
> ...


Typical.

He came in and asked a perfectly good question. No wonder there seems to be a band of a dozen that does all he posting and no one new sticks around.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Mase92 said:


> Typical.
> 
> He came in and asked a perfectly good question. No wonder there seems to be a band of a dozen that does all he posting and no one new sticks around.


Blow it out your ol' wazoo!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Blow it out your ol' wazoo!


:wave::hatsoff:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Grimm said:


> Blow it out your ol' wazoo!


Is this what you mean? lol


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Blow it out your ol' wazoo!


Really Grimm? You've been here long enough to know better.

Please, quit beating up on members on their first post. I enjoy your Grimm slapping as much as the next person but not unless they are a troll. Just because you don't like a post or it doesn't meet your high standards is no reason to strike out.

unknownprepper, welcome to the forum. I look forward to your posts, we could use some new blood here.

Phideau, I think it is time that you taught me how to close a thread and this one would be perfect. I'm tired of the fighting and members picking on members. If you don't like what someone has to say then come up with a courteous argument, or don't read their posts. We have an ignore function available where you don't see what that person says.


----------

